# Seachem Fe Test Kit



## John P Coates (22 Apr 2014)

Hi Folks,

Yesterday, I bought a Seachem iron test kit. Today, I tried to use it but ran into difficulty with the instructions. As this forum is the UKAPS forum, my guess is that some people use/have used this specific kit as it is relevant to planted tanks. If there is anyone out there, please let me know and I will explain why I am having a problem.

I have to say upfront that I am very disappointed with this kit. The cuvettes, pipette, cavity tray and colour chart are all of an inferior quality when compared with any other manufacturer's test kit I have used.

JPC


----------



## ian_m (22 Apr 2014)

Why do you want to test for iron ?

Most people round here don't use test kits as the hobby grade ones are as useful as a chocolate teapot. People take the readings as gospel and start chasing and attempting fix problems that don't exist.

Look at your plants, are they "green enough". If yes, job done, if not read this http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/deficiencies.htm

Iron supplement is cheap http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts/chelated-iron-13-2-50g.html so just bung it in and stop worrying.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Apr 2014)

John P Coates said:


> my guess is that some people use/have used this specific kit as it is relevant to planted tanks.


There are no Iron test kits relevant to planted tanks. No one really cares that much about this specific kit. Follow Ian's advice above and live a disappointment-free life.

Cheers,


----------



## John P Coates (23 Apr 2014)

ian_m said:


> Why do you want to test for iron ?
> 
> Most people round here don't use test kits as the hobby grade ones are as useful as a chocolate teapot. People take the readings as gospel and start chasing and attempting fix problems that don't exist.
> 
> Look at your plants, are they "green enough".


Hello Ian,

Thanks for the feedback.

I am (still) in the process of setting up a new tank. At present, there are only two plants in there - anubias nana and java fern. I am following a proven method from The Krib to reduce the likelihood of any algae problems in the early stages and it's working. It involves dosing to establish an iron level of 0.1ppm. Was it Isaac Newton that said something like 'if you measure X, then you can *manage* X'? Obviously, 'X' can be whatever you like. I subscribe to this approach.

I have every reason to believe that the iron level in the tank water at present is zilch. In the past, I have tested for iron (chelated and non-chelated) because it serves as a good indicator of all micronutrients. I dose using Tropica Master Grow.

That's why I prefer to make measurements beforehand. My experience is that it can help to prevent unwanted outcomes. However, I am concerned what you say about hobby-grade iron test kits. Is that why some manufacturers have stopped making these? Nutrafin (Hagen), for example. Are they truly useless?

JPC


----------



## ian_m (23 Apr 2014)

John P Coates said:


> Are they truly useless?


No they are not useless, they are one of the most wonderful money transfer agents in this hobby. They transfer money from your wallet to the seller. In return you get some overpriced cheap bits of plastic and overpriced chemicals and acquire the mind set that testing using hobby grade kits will show you the way......and in fact you need to buy even more test kits before you can keep plants & fish....

Not used a test kit myself, no point. Look at plants, green and growing like mad...result.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 
The kits don't work, but even if it worked, you can't really dose to a Fe level of 0.1ppm. The main problem (even with analytical grade kit)  with iron is one of plant availability, often there is plenty of Fe in both substrate and plant, but none of it is in a form that the plant can use. 

Have a look at this thread and links: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chelated-fe.31529/>

cheers Darrel


----------

